# Dankung Cougar modified #2



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

So I have been sticking to the shadows for a few weeks now, not posting much but still checking in. Behind the scenes I have had a workshop sort out and a couple of trades in progress. The first (Now complete) was with roirizla who put his Cougar up for trade, out of sentiment I have wanted another Cougar to mod seen as how the first mod I ever attempted was scaling one.

Well here is Dankung Cougar modded v2. Scaled with spalted Beech and Bocote scales. The frame is bulky and not the most ergonomic ever but the weight helps with consistency. Many thanks to roirizla for making this possible. BC


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

wow!!!Bubba :wub: :banana: :banana:


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

That looks great BC!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah, sentimentality...we here seem especially susceptible  Looks great BC, & it's good to hear from you, too!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow that made her look sweet


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

"frame is bulky and not the most ergonomic ever"

If you rounded your scales about 30 degrees the frame would feel a lot different.

Good looking SS.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> wow that made her look sweet


Why is it a "her"? Is it "her" nice round forks, or what? Inquiring minds want to know...

Happy Holiday,

Mike


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > wow that made her look sweet
> ...


i have always spoke about cars,guns,and other weapons as her,remember in full metal jacket they tell the recruits to give their rifles a girls name,plus my father always called his vehicles,knives,and guns by female names.it's what i grew up with :iono:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> i have always spoke about cars,guns,and other weapons as her,remember in full metal jacket they tell the recruits to give their rifles a girls name,plus my father always called his vehicles,knives,and guns by female names.it's what i grew up with :iono:
> 
> Why is it a "her"? Is it "her" nice round forks, or what? Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> ...


I dunno, to me. if it doesn't have certain, shall we gently say, "attributes", it's an "it". But then I've been THWACK!ed for a long time :screwy: :screwy:

Best2u,

Mike


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > i have always spoke about cars,guns,and other weapons as her,remember in full metal jacket they tell the recruits to give their rifles a girls name,plus my father always called his vehicles,knives,and guns by female names.it's what i grew up with :iono:
> ...


I think he did that to always remember to treat them with respect


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > bigron said:
> ...


10-4, Roger that.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll think of a suitable female name for the cougar


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

BCLuxor said:


> Thanks guys! I'll think of a suitable female name for the cougar


COUGERET ????


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Love the dark colored wood scales! Beautiful.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

BCLuxor said:


> Thanks guys! I'll think of a suitable female name for the cougar


Bulky cougar... I'd call her Nigella


----------

